# Omfgb?



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thinking of switching from CM7, what's the most up to date version of OMFGB, and would you recommend this switch? I'm having bad battery life and 4g issues.


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

The latest nightly is 9/13. You can find a link to the nightlies in the OMFGB thread.

I was on OMFGB for over a month, but just last night switched to CM7. I like them both and don't have any problems on either of them.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been running OMFGB for a while now and I love it. The battery life is ok but if you use your phjne alot you will not make it a whole day. But it is snappy but I am having a GPS issue were I can't get a lock. But also your batttery life will go to shit if you use some themes. but overall its a great rom.


----------



## mrsmith (Jul 29, 2011)

I have used CM7 since I switched to AOSP roms. I decided to give OMFGB a shot so I installed a couple nights ago. I have loved every second of it so far and have yet to have a problem. I have had similar battery life compared to CM7 so far (11 hours 43 minutes off charger and 69% left but not too much use today and mostly on WiFi). I hope it does well while I'm at work.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

OMFGB all day. Best AOSP Rom. Oh i have used and tried all of them

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am OCD and have "The grass is greener" syndrome. I keep flashing new roms for different reasons and the only rom I've ever kept for longer than a month (and still refuse to change) is SHIFTA5OP. great battery, responsive rom and just... wow.

I've tried OMFBG and loved it as well, lots of cool ways to customize but some things didn't work as well as i'd hope. I'd try SHIFTA5OP.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> I have been running OMFGB for a while now and I love it. The battery life is ok but if you use your phjne alot you will not make it a whole day. But it is snappy but I am having a GPS issue were I can't get a lock. But also your batttery life will go to shit if you use some themes. but overall its a great rom.


For your gps issues, either enable wifi (if it's for things lie weather apps getting your general location) or you have to do the "Sense trick" for full-on gps and it completely fixes that.

I've not experienced bad battery life with themes. On the latest version, with stock kernel overclocked to 1.2 on smartass v2, I get 24 hours with moderate use (Bluetooth on the whole time, wifi on the whole time, 2 hours talk, 2 hours watching video, and 1 hour playing games in addition to random texts abs googling). Granted, that is with a calibrated battery but it's the stock battery.


----------

